# Rigid Miter Saw Table with extension roller supports



## lawyer1976 (Nov 24, 2009)

This table is a great idea---A collapsable work table that turns into a cart. The extendable arms with rollers are a pretty neat feature also.

The problem is--This thing weighs two times as much as the saw and is flat-out dangerous because it collapses if you lean on it. The legs are spring loaded but do not lock into place that well. I think mine maybe defective.

The other issue is that it leaves you no real work area aside from the saw platform. This makes it difficult to cope trim by hand on this table because doing that on a roller is just plain impossible.

I actually went back to using my wood saw table that I built. It's three horizontal 10 ft 2x4s with 3 cross-members ripped to the height of the saw platform. The trim rest on the cross members and then lies flat on the platform of the saw. I set it up on heavy duty plastic saw horses. It gives a nice sturdy to use the saw with plenty of space to work to the side.

I give the Rigid table a 5 out of 10. I may ultimately get used to it but it could be more user friendly IMHO.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I preferred the old design, which had a flat table surface. Weight was still an issue, but at least you had a little extra room. The other issue is just the overall size. Hard to get into tight areas. I didn't have issues with the table collapsing, but parts just started falling off.

Do yourself a favor and build a set of continuous wings and use the rollers to support them. The rollers are fine for framing work, but leave a lot to be desired for trim work.


----------

